
XSS - shapath
This is a test &lt;script&gt;&lt;&#x2F;script&gt; tag for API check.<p>&lt;script&gt;alert(&#x27;Hello&#x27;)&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;<p>XSS Check
======
shapath
<img src="validUrl" onload=alert(document.cookie)>

~~~
shapath
<img src="validUrl" onload=alert(document.cookie)>

    
    
      <script>Hello World</script>
      Code section
      <img src="validUrl" onload=alert(document.cookie)>

------
shapath
Link [http://google.com/](http://google.com/) Hello World

